# Commencal Team Blue Farbcode RAL?



## toastet (29. Dezember 2012)

Suche den Ralcode zum Team Blau von Commencal, vllt kennt den wer oder kann zumindest den ähnlichen RAL Code nennen!

Danke!


----------



## hollowtech2 (2. Januar 2013)

Das ist ein Commençal-Eigener Farbton. Den gibt es nicht als RAL-Ton.

Seitens des Herstellers gibt es aber Lackstifte, um kleine Macken, wie z.B.
Steinschlag-Schäden, auszubessern.

Ride on.
Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Impact (3. Januar 2013)

Und wo kann man diese Lackstifte ordern ohne die, wenn, direkt aus Andorra zu importieren?

Ich würde auch passende Lackstifte für mein Matt Cyan Blaues 2012 DHV3 WC benötigen.


----------



## hollowtech2 (4. Januar 2013)

Hast eine PM!


----------



## Impact (4. Januar 2013)

Danke


----------



## toastet (4. Januar 2013)

Ist das so ein Geheimnis das man das hier nicht hinschreiben darf? 

Bei mir gehts um ne Komplettlackierung/pulverung, da hilft halt kein Lackstift...


----------



## hollowtech2 (4. Januar 2013)

Dann wirds schwierig, denn solch ein Lackstift dient zum Ausbessern kleiner
Schäden, wie Steinschläge u.ä.

Nen ganzen Rahmen damit zu lackieren, würde bedeuten, daß man wohl eine
größere Anzahl von Lackstiften benötigt ;-)

Bei einer Komplettlackierung würde ich einfach mal den Lackierer des Vertrauens fragen, was er denn für Blautöne anbieten kann.
BTW: RAL 5015 (Himmelblau) ist ziemlich nah dran.

Gruß
Ralf


----------



## oundue (9. September 2013)

Suche die farbnummer fürs Supreme DH von 2011 neongrün!?


----------



## a_k52 (10. September 2013)

oundue schrieb:


> Suche die farbnummer fürs Supreme DH von 2011 neongrün!?



wenn mir jemand verraten kann wo ich einen Lackstit für das grüne 2012er Supreme herkriege wär ich auch ganz dankbar


----------



## UncleCharles (13. September 2013)

Im Zweifel würd ich mit dem Originallack mal einfach beim Lackierer/Anstreicher/Maler/Karosseriebauer/Farbenhandel vorbeifahren. Die haben dort RAL-Fächer, teilweise sowohl in Matt als auch Hochglanz. Einfach bei verschiedenen Lichtsituationen (Sonne, Wolken, Kunstlicht weiß, Kunstlicht Gelb, usw.) daneben halten. Über kurz oder lang findet man eine Farbe, die vom Original kaum mehr zu unterscheiden ist.

Aber wenn JBS dir 5015 empfiehlt, weißt du ja schon mal auf welcher Seite vom Fächer du anfangen musst... 


Wobei ich ja bei dem Blauton Wellen auf den Zehennägeln kriege. So einen Rahmen braucht man doch nicht zu verstecken, der darf leuchten!


----------



## hollowtech2 (16. September 2013)

Zu den Grüntönen hier die entsprechenden Pantone Codes:


-Supreme Dh 2010: NEON GREEN (09-6120) AS YS-804

 - Supreme Dh 2012 marzo ltd: YS7417MATT FINISH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

